# KNEESWORTH CHRISTMAS MEAL - **TONIGHT!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all - The Kneesworth Christmas Meal is now booked...

Date: Tuesday 11th December - Time: from around 7 - 7:30 start (Really hope this doesn't coincide with anyone's works do)

Good Food, Great company, Brilliant host and Cheap crackers! What more could you ask for?!! [smiley=elf.gif]

The address is: 
The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel: 01763 260414

As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly! I know I ask every year and hardly anyone does, but it's worth a try [smiley=santa.gif]

NOTE: If you've not been before, the Motel is located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years - makes it a bit easier all round - Please let me know your menu choices ASAP:

_*To start*
A ● Smoked Salmon & Prawn Cocktail
B ● Winter Root Vegetable & Lentil Soup
C ● Greek Starters (Dolmades, greek salad, Houmous & Pitta Bread)
D ● Duck Liver Parfait
______

*Main course*
E ● Local Roast Turkey
F ● Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement)
G ● Christmas Style Gammon (A lean boiled gammon served with a rich parsley and mustard sauce)
H ● Grilled Salmon & Asparagus Served with a Hollandaise sauce
I ● Homemade Mediterranean Vegetable Lasagne (v)
______

*Sweet*
J ● Traditional Christmas Pudding
K ● Chocolate Decadence
L ● Tarte au Citron
M ● Strawberry & Vanilla Cheesecake
N ● Fresh Fruit Salad
______

● Freshly Ground Coffee & Mints_

Prices:
Main Course: £10.95 
Two Courses: £15.95
Three Course (including coffee): £21.00

Who's in?

NaughTTy
TTchan
phodge & Mr phodge (unless they come up with an excuse!)
slineTT & D6TTR
jampott & Lisa
TTstang
NormStrm & Mrs NormStrm
scoTTy (maybe not  )
lamps
clived
OuTTlaw & Mrs OuTTlaw
olds_cool


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Was just gonna say gutted as I thought I was working but I've actually taken annual leave that week so count me in please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Was just gonna say gutted as I thought I was working but I've actually taken annual leave that week so count me in please


Excellent news! Glad you can come this time


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will be there Paul looking forward to it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> I will be there Paul looking forward to it


Crackin'! Looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn...I've got no excuse this time! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: Maybe Dave will have one!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking good so far - I think it's going to be a big one this year!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep can make it!! please add me to the list!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTstang said:


> Yep can make it!! please add me to the list!


Great news!

Added


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mate,Checked the diary and i'm ok to join the festivities so put me down to come as well :lol:

Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one - glad you can make it lamps!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else fancy joining us for this - plenty of space 

Hopefully have the menu to choose from soon too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Right folks - menu has arrived!  (Also on the first post)

Please let me know your choices ASAP

_*To start*
A ● Smoked Salmon & Prawn Cocktail
B ● Winter Root Vegetable & Lentil Soup
C ● Greek Starters (Dolmades, greek salad, Houmous & Pitta Bread)
D ● Duck Liver Parfait
______

*Main course*
E ● Local Roast Turkey
F ● Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement)
G ● Christmas Style Gammon (A lean boiled gammon served with a rich parsley and mustard sauce)
H ● Grilled Salmon & Asparagus Served with a Hollandaise sauce
I ● Homemade Mediterranean Vegetable Lasagne (v)
______

*Sweet*
J ● Traditional Christmas Pudding
K ● Chocolate Decadence
L ● Tarte au Citron
M ● Strawberry & Vanilla Cheesecake
N ● Fresh Fruit Salad
______

● Freshly Ground Coffee & Mints_

Prices:
Main Course: £10.95 
Two Courses: £15.95
Three Course (including coffee): £21.00


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Stupid question alert, when it says 2 courses can that be main and dessert or has it got to be starter and main?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Stupid question alert, when it says 2 courses can that be main and dessert or has it got to be starter and main?


Can be either Elle - starter and mains or mains and dessert


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question alert, when it says 2 courses can that be main and dessert or has it got to be starter and main?
> ...


Haha I wasn't sure thanks 

PM'd you my choices 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks muchly


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still plenty of space if anyone else wants to join in the festivities - how can anyone pass up the offer of a great meal with cheap crackers and paper hats that rip before you even put them on?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You make it sound so appealing Paul, how could anyone resist! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

hI Paul & Crew

sorry but I will be overseas somewhere a bit warmer  , I hope you all have a great time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> hI Paul & Crew
> 
> sorry but I will be overseas somewhere a bit warmer  , I hope you all have a great time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I knew it would be difficult for you but that makes it even more so! We'll raise a glass for you matey


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

have i missed the boat on this one?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

olds_cool said:


> have i missed the boat on this one?


Nope - still plenty of time Raj 

If you could let me have your menu choices, I'll add them to the list.

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

8)

I've sent you a PM with my choices

Looking forward to meeting you too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Received and replied - thanks Raj


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> 8)
> 
> I've sent you a PM with my choices
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you too


Yay you did as you was told :lol: glad your coming raj :-*


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Yay you did as you was told :lol: glad your coming raj :-*


Well someone need to keep you in order Elle  !!


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul

If I`m in the country I`ll pop over, wont know till next week though sadly

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fingers crossed you're in good ole Blighty then Gareth  If possible, could you give me a shout as soon as you know? Dimos is usually pretty flexible so not a major problem if you can't.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought my Santa hat the other day ready for Tuesday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sorry to swear but I'm so fecked off I'm now working up in Birmingham all week, I'm sorry Paul to let you down.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Bought my Santa hat the other day ready for Tuesday


Fantastic! Need to find mine out too - no idea where it ended up last year!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> I'm sorry to swear but I'm so fecked off I'm now working up in Birmingham all week, I'm sorry Paul to let you down.


Ah man, that's rubbish  Sorry you're going to miss it James. We'll raise a glass for you on Tuesday


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry Paul that shit word called work has got in the way again of another meet arghhhh

Have a great eve all, and a merry xmas to everyone

See you in 2013 then !

Gareth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Sorry Paul that shit word called work has got in the way again of another meet arghhhh
> 
> Have a great eve all, and a merry xmas to everyone
> 
> ...


That job of yours is ruining your social life Gareth! Sorry you can't make it mate - next time eh.


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

I Work to live not 'live to work'!! Sod that!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

IT'S TONIGHT FOLKS!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone for the festivities. Hope you've all got something Christmassy about your person on arrival (yeah, I know most of you won't ... so I'm bringing spares! :lol:  ).

See you all later


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Me and raj will be looking extra Christmassy


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Me and raj will be looking extra Christmassy


... by '_extra Christmassy_' -you mean drunk don't you? ...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Me and raj will be looking extra Christmassy
> ...


Nooo lol I'm not always drunk guys lol :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


... just while you're awake then? ... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Btw - forecast is for -2 and fog tonight so drive safe everyone.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Me and raj will be looking extra Christmassy


Excellent!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organizing a fantastic dinner. The challenging driving conditions were a bonus as well.......


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes thank you Paul, was a lovely night


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Was a great night, the drive back was a lot more fun than the drive up as traffic was a lot thinner!!
Great to meet you all and hope to see you all again in the new year!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers Paul! Had a great Meal in good Company


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could have done with more pudding though... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for braving the weather to make it a great night last night. Glad everyone had fun (and plenty of food!) hope to see you all soon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Could have done with more pudding though... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah - so stingey that Dimos :lol:


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

I had 2 puds


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

TTstang said:


> I had 2 puds


Can't really class fruit salad as a pud :lol: lol too healthy!!


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

That was to cancel out the xmas pud!!


----------

